# Tommy Tiernan in the Marquee



## sarahfleming (3 Jul 2008)

Did anyone go to Tommy in the Marquee last night?? If so was he good or bad


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

Probably not since he's not on there til Friday & Saturday next 4/5 July.


----------



## sarahfleming (3 Jul 2008)

Sorry to correct you but he was there last night too as he has 3 shows in the marquee


----------



## Merrion (4 Jul 2008)

Actually he wasn't there last night - he changed his [broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (4 Jul 2008)

considering the line he crossed with the Madeleine McCann story, and some of his other cringeworthy attempts at humour, I doubt there'll be as much aof a queue as before.


----------



## g1g (4 Jul 2008)

cant stand him!!!


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jul 2008)

Could add this post to the best put downs but Tommy Tiernan is the type of bloke where I'd be tempted to say......

 "Hey, don't I know you? You used to be funny once right!"


----------



## JohnnyBoy (4 Jul 2008)

Er.....2 settle the argument,he performed on Wed night to make space for Paul Simon.


----------



## sarahfleming (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks Johnny Boy for settling the matter as people seemed to go in a tangent


----------



## MrMan (7 Jul 2008)

Wasn't that supposed to have been blown out of proportion and not as bad as reported?



Pique318 said:


> considering the line he crossed with the Madeleine McCann story, and some of his other cringeworthy attempts at humour, I doubt there'll be as much aof a queue as before.


----------



## Caveat (7 Jul 2008)

It was bad enough I think - don't want to attempt a verbatim post in case I misquote him, but AFAIK he made a reference to being able to find info on how to sedate your kids from the McCann website...


----------



## snowdrop (7 Jul 2008)

three of us went on saturday night and he was brilliant.  about an hour and a quarter of intense energy, observations - no break. audience gave him a standing ovation.


----------



## MrMan (7 Jul 2008)

Even if he did I think people should have an idea that some of the content will be close to the bone, i wouldn't have found it offensive anyways.




Caveat said:


> It was bad enough I think - don't want to attempt a verbatim post in case I misquote him, but AFAIK he made a reference to being able to find info on how to sedate your kids from the McCann website...


----------



## z106 (7 Jul 2008)

Ya - I saw him in vicar street a while back and one of te people i was there with walked out.

The walkout was way over teh top in my book - that said Tommy did flirt with teh line  bit alright - and definitely crossed it a few times.

Nonetheless - I thought he was very funny.

His risky stuff didn't bother me at all - maybe that's a bad reflection on me perhaos?

Anyway - I just took it all as humour and didn't take it too seriously.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Jul 2008)

My father said he made some tasteless remarks about down syndrome people too... Yuck. ye`s can keep him. scut


----------



## jackswift (12 Jul 2008)

Do people actually pay to listen to that idiot?


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

Why make judgements on second hand info maybe the majority found him very funny, I presume thats why he is so successful.


----------



## jackswift (14 Jul 2008)

MrMan said:


> Why make judgements on second hand info maybe the majority found him very funny, I presume thats why he is so successful.


 What secondhand info I have seen him doing shows on tv thats firsthand info.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

jackswift said:


> What secondhand info I have seen him doing shows on tv thats firsthand info.





> My father said he made some tasteless remarks about down syndrome people too... Yuck. ye`s can keep him. scut


----------



## ninsaga (14 Jul 2008)

MrMan said:


> Why make judgements on second hand info maybe the majority found him very funny, I presume thats why he is so successful.



I'm not basing my judgements on 2nd hand comments as it happens.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

Prob why I wasn't directing my comment to you as explained all of one post ago.



ninsaga said:


> I'm not basing my judgements on 2nd hand comments as it happens.


----------

